# Really confused - elevated TSH with normal FT3 and FT4



## aleks80 (Aug 31, 2011)

02/07/2012 (I was feeling great at that time):
TSH: 2.84
FT3: 3.97 (3.1 - 6.8)
FT4: 18.29 (12-22)

27/08/2012
TSH: 4.18
FT3: 4.32(3.1 - 6.8)
FT4: 18.47(12-22)

05/09/2012
TSH: 4.89
FT3: 5.23 (3.1 - 6.8)
FT4: 19.8 (12-22)

ATg: 13 (<115)
ATpo: 29 (<34)

Well, I am really confused. I feel bad in the recent weeks.
I am taking Levothyroxine 25 mcg for an year now.
My TSH is raising in the recent months. My FT3/FT4 are raising also?!
The antibodies are below the range?!

Any ideas?


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

I too have had wonky TSHs and then have normal FT3 or FT4. I've also felt crappy and had normal TSHs. I think sometimes there's a hangover effect in my body. Like it takes awhile for the blood work to catch up to how I'm feeling. Which ends to a mess on either side of the swing. I've felt great, but had high TSH and been put on a higher dose of meds, only to be on too high a med. How long since you started this dose? When is your next appt?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

aleks80 said:


> 02/07/2012 (I was feeling great at that time):
> TSH: 2.84
> FT3: 3.97 (3.1 - 6.8)
> FT4: 18.29 (12-22)
> ...


Are you under a doctor's care? I ask because I commented on the fact that you have been on 25 mcg of Levothyroxine for a year and that does not make sense to me.

You never said why the doctor has kept you on that low dose.

How about an ultra-sound; have you requested one?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

My guess would be something to do with your pituitary.

What does your doctor say?

Ask if they will image your pituitary to rule out any tumors.


----------



## aleks80 (Aug 31, 2011)

Andros said:


> Are you under a doctor's care? I ask because I commented on the fact that you have been on 25 mcg of Levothyroxine for a year and that does not make sense to me.
> 
> You never said why the doctor has kept you on that low dose.
> 
> How about an ultra-sound; have you requested one?


yes, I visit a doctor regularly and I had ultrasound recently. the doctor said that the gland looks good, with almost no inflammation on it.
how to understand which is the right dose for me? Is there a good indicator showing that the body needs more hormones? is the morning temperature test a good indicator?

Some more lab results (taking 25mcg Levothyroxine):

19/08/2011 - TSH 5.8, A-tg: 390 (<115), A-TPO: 157 (<34)

16/02/2012 - TSH 3.5, FT3: 31%, FT4: 52%

02/07/2012 - TSH 2.8, FT3: 24%, FT4: 63%

28/08/2012 - TSH 4.2, FT3: 33%, FT4: 65%

05/09/2012 - TSH 4.8, FT3: 58%, FT4: 78%,

11/09/2012 - TSH 3.0, FT3: 37%, FT4: 65%, 
A-tg: 13 (<115), A-TPO: 29 (<34)

18/09/2012 - TSH 1.7, FT3: 36%, FT4: 65%

why is my TSH varying like this? shall I increase the dose when my TSH is falling?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Pituitary - you need testing on your pituitary gland.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lovlkn said:


> Pituitary - you need testing on your pituitary gland.


You may have nailed that one; I have a tendency to agree that pituitary should be considered.


----------

